# Dog hates the sun!



## Berkeley (Apr 25, 2013)

My 6th month old goldendoodle hates the sun. He will run from shade spot to shade spot. While I lay out he is either under my chair or laying on the vent at the door watching me lol. He loves water but is scared of the water hose. Y'all have any ideas to keep him cool while we are outside? I always have fresh cold water out for him also.


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

He hates the sun. Provided he has shade, he should be fine. Do you live somewhere extremely warm or something?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Berkeley said:


> My 6th month old goldendoodle hates the sun. He will run from shade spot to shade spot. While I lay out he is either under my chair or laying on the vent at the door watching me lol. He loves water but is scared of the water hose. Y'all have any ideas to keep him cool while we are outside? I always have fresh cold water out for him also.
> View attachment 72442


I have a kiddie pool I fill up on really hot days for my dogs. I have it available to them if they like. I have one dog .... Blu Boy who I say hasn't sense to go in the shade! Lol! I have to make him go in the house on really hot days before he has a heat stroke. He will lay in the sun and pant while the other dogs seek the shade. :/

Maybe your dog would enjoy cooling off in one of those (hard plastic) if he is fond of baths?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

We also use kiddie pools in the dog runs at our shelter during the summer when it's hot out. Most of the dogs really enjoy them! Although one or two have been known to try to eat the pool...


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Yup, kiddie pool! I always 2 or 3 around the property. Sometimes I turn on a sprinkler for mine and they love playing in it once they figure out it isn't out to get them. lol 
I've also made frozen treats (yogurt/peanut butter/banana) for them as well as feed them their liver frozen. It's actually the only way some of them will eat the liver. Makes for a nice cool treat on those hot days.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

The answer is clear...your dog is a vampire dog. It's ok, from a recent poll, most dogs are vampire dogs. We'll start a support group soon. 

Seriously though, I know I don't like the sun, so I'd guess it's possible that you just have a shade-loving dog?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

packetsmom said:


> *The answer is clear...your dog is a vampire dog. It's ok, from a recent poll, most dogs are vampire dogs. We'll start a support group soon. *
> 
> Seriously though, I know I don't like the sun, so I'd guess it's possible that you just have a shade-loving dog?


This made me giggle.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Also I wanted to note that if your dog is like my Schnauzer/Poodles .... he may not have any undercoat or very little undercoat which can actually give him a sunburn in the elements. Dogs can also get skin cancer like we humans. Maybe the sun burns his skin.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Is he like that when it's cold outside? 

He may not like the hose b/c he's been squirted. Water from a hose feels like being hit with a stocking stuffed with socks... it may not hurt, but it's not fun. When you wash a dog, don't pour water from the hose, instead, put the hose next to his skin, where the water will only feel cold... which probably feels good.

BTW, if you put the water on slowly and you drink from the stream (or fake it), he may come over sniff and taste. But just do it, don't entice him.


----------



## cardozosula (Apr 19, 2012)

haha. Thats cute actually! But strange too. Offcourse unless its too hot for them


----------

